# Once in a Lifetime Offer!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

ECEDRA and Team Haiyin EV Racing will build anyone a drag car for free, if they buy all the parts from our vendors. The list is as follows:

Motors: Netgain
Controller: Zilla or EVNetics
Batteries: Haiyin Technologies
Rear: Strange
Axles: Strange
Gears: Motive
Overdrive: Gear Vendors
Driveshaft: Camerotta's
Floor (Tin): Sean Lyddy design
Fiberglass: VFR
Shocks: Afco, Strange or QA1
Rims: Weld Racing
Tires: MT
Front Control Arms: TRZ Motor Sports
Front Steering Rack: TRZ Motor Sports
Frame: Jerry Bickel or Modified Stock

We will only build two cars at no cost for labor. Contact [email protected] for additional info. We are here to promote the use of EV Drag racing!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a pretty generous offer. You won't skimp on the labor so someone can't beat your car, right?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> That's a pretty generous offer. You won't skimp on the labor so someone can't beat your car, right?


Nope, we would build the car to the best of our ability, if someone spends the funds to build a car to beat me, than I would be proud we built the car. We want to built our reputation in the EV industry.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Will you meet or beat other vendors' prices with this deal?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Will you meet or beat other vendors' prices with this deal?


We will charge the normal pricing for the parts needed. We are a dealer for these companies, so it helps our sales. 

This offer can save someone $30,000 to $60,000 dollars on labor for building an EV drag car. Call around, you will see what shops get for building drag cars it isn't cheap. The client would have to sign a contract allowing us to promote our business through his new drag car, nothing crazy, just a few shows and interviews.


----------



## lonestarrpm (Aug 18, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> We will charge the normal pricing for the parts needed. We are a dealer for these companies, so it helps our sales.
> 
> This offer can save someone $30,000 to $60,000 dollars on labor for building an EV drag car. Call around, you will see what shops get for building drag cars it isn't cheap. The client would have to sign a contract allowing us to promote our business through his new drag car, nothing crazy, just a few shows and interviews.


What about a road race car?

I'm a PCA member and already have a Boxster S donor car
that has been pretty well stripped.

mike


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

As generous as the offer is, it sounds more suited for HaveSomeoneDoItForYouElectricCar.com


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

lonestarrpm said:


> What about a road race car?
> 
> I'm a PCA member and already have a Boxster S donor car
> that has been pretty well stripped.
> ...


Yes, my crew has built road race cars. You can contact me be email or phone, [email protected] / 860-301-6813 to discuss your application. We are currently building our own road race car for Team Haiyin EV Racing.


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ECEDRA and Team Haiyin EV Racing will build anyone a drag car for free, if they buy all the parts from our vendors. The list is as follows:
> 
> Motors: Netgain
> Controller: Zilla or EVNetics
> ...


Don't forget the Netgain Warp Motors are from www.TAEC.co We are the dealers that sold Team Haiyin their race winning motors!


----------

